# SSRI's with the least Sexual side effects



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey,

For those of you that know me, I've been on and off this board for some time.
I began the recommended treatment for Chronic Depersonalization disorder in November of 2008 (I got the condition in June of 2008). The recommended treatment by the University of London research institute (for those that don't know) - is the combination of an SSRI, klonopin, and Lamictal.

I began with the SSRI Luvox (fluvoxamine) as it is best for OCD (which seems to be the root of DPD in some cases, and I have severe OCD). I then added klonopin, and then finally Lamictal.

I am SIGNIFICANTLY better!
I tried looking for older posts that I had bookmarked from years ago when the U of London first published their studies (you can go directly to their website and Mt. Sinai website).

Anyway, one thing I found in common with all the patients that had (mostly recovered to 65% or more with this combination) that they were given Ciprimal or Celexa (an older form of lexapro). Its a common SSRI used in Australia and England, etc.

Since my depression is somewhat beginning to worsen, and I do suffer from sexual dysfunction (whether it is tied to the current medication combination or something else is a long story; I've had it for some time, even off of medication, but it all started when i began meds when i was younger).

So, moving on, I figured that cipramil was the best choice for the London combination. I know people that use it also - with the recommeded combination. And its a very easy to take and tolerable drug. Luvox on the other hand, is not. It is very sedating, and has A LOT of contradictions with other drugs.

So I was getting ready to email my Psychiatrist and ask that since Cipramil is better for depression as opposed to OCD, it may give me that boost I need to get over this hump (I would rather increase an SSRI than a more dangerous or potentially unsafe drug like Lamictal), but most importantly, everyone says it has a lower rate of sexual side effects.

But this varies from person to person. Some people tolerate paxil well, I've heard from other forums that Luvox made them an "animal" in bed...so I guess it all depends.

Nonetheless, I came up with an interesting site that had a great comparison of all the SSRI's out there. And their side effects (including sexual dysfunction).

Check these out -

http://meds.queensu.ca/~clpsych/orientation/Antidepressant%20comparison%20Chart.pdf
http://www.emedexpert.com/compare/ssris.shtml

* The second link actually states that Fluvoxamine (Luvox) has a lower rate of reported sexual side effects. Therefore, I think I'm going to stick with it.

Anyway, I wanted to know what experiences you guys (or girls...I'm not discriminating...lol) have had with SSRI's (as everyone is different).

BTW - This board has changed a lot since I used to come on. For those of you that are new to DPD, or have been diagnosed with CHRONIC DEPERSONALIZATION and not some acute confusional state or something brought on by a panic attack that you think can be "cured" by vitamins (not that its not important to keep a GREAT vitamin regimen) or cliff bars (no offense). I highly recommend you guys check out the University of London's DP Research Unit's website and even visit Mt. Sinai. The books they have published (just go to the bookstore and give it a read) can shed light on current treatment options, and new studies.

Look forward to your responses.

Chris


----------



## AutumnFalls (Feb 8, 2010)

I take citalopram which I believe is the same drug and I've had no sexual side effects. Then again, I have a very high sex drive, but nonetheless, I haven't noticed any reduction in it, and actually it's made things more enjoyable.


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm currently taking Effexor XR and have previously taken Celexa on various levels of dosage and can honestly say I've not experienced any decrease in sex drive. Tbh, I didn't even realise (until earlier this year) that it was a potential side effect of said drugs!


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Wellbutrin is prescribed when SSRI induced sexual dysfunction is causing distress to the patient. It isn't an SSRI, although it is an antidepressant. A note of caution, it can exacerbate anxiety.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Autumn - Yes, Citalopram is the same as Cipramil and Celexa.
Wow...I'm pretty amazed that none of you have experienced any sexual side effects (especially with the wide range of SSRI's - effexor, citalopram). Nonetheless, as I said before, my dysfunction may have another cause, and the SSRI (and other drugs - klonopin, lamictal) are only exacerbating the condition.

Wellbutrin is known for not causing sexual side effects as it works differently within the brain.

Anyway, thanks for your responses. Lets keep this post going....We can likely get a nice poll and/or list of the drug or drugs that are most common to cause these kind of side effects.

Chris


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

One thing you have to remember when it comes to any medication is that it will effect different people in different ways. Like you say, you may well have an underlying problem which the SSRI's are exaggerating. However, as far as I'm aware most (if not all) SSRI's have sexual dysfunction listed within the possible side effects, and therefore have as much likelihood of causing said conditions as each other. I guess there could well be some which are more likely than others, but I'm not that well educated in the field of meds to help categorize them. Either way I think it would be a futile effort to try and work out which does what and to whom, as it really is a case of some will suffer the side effects and some won't. (Man, I feel like a complete and utter killjoy writing this lol)

Honestly though I would be interested in seeing peoples experiences, so it wouldn't be a complete waste


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Frankly I find SSRIs to be awful meds...I know they work for some but they always have side effects and most WILL in fact screw up your libido or make it damn near impossible to cum. For me they simply made me worse in every way, although I was still able to function sexually it was more like a chore- had to work at it which makes it seem not worth the effort.


----------

